# UPDATE: 1 week



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

I hope this is OK to post here :scratchhead:It is really the only section I posted on here and I follow most of your you guys stories so I wanted to update what is going on in my life 

Well as some of you know about a week and half ago H started to talk about working on it and saying that he didn't want to 'work on it and not be here' I was hopeful but actions speak louder then words! He started texting/calling me non stop and we seemed to be reconnecting. It seemed like we were on the right track. Well 7 weeks EXACTLY to the day we separated H texted me at 3AM and asked if I was awake:sleeping: I told him I was and he asked if he could come over. He then called me and I could tell by his voice there was something up. 

He came over and our youngest woke up and we just laid in the bed together(all of us). Our youngest eventually went to sleep and we made love. Well after it was around 7AM and he had to get ready for work and he left and texted me something....I don't remember what it was  and I texted joking back that I was sorry that our youngest woke up and he told me, 'No, it helped' I texted back WHAT??? Then he told me that he wanted his family back and wanted to come home.

Well the next day he checked out of his extended stay hotel and came home. This last week has been somewhat of a blur of happiness, turning points, and emotions. 

I never thought I would say this but this separation I think was the best thing for us....we needed it. Don't get me wrong we have a lot of work ahead of us! But for the 1st time in 11 years we are both on the same page with what HAS to be done. That we never want to go back to where we were. Its almost been unreal how much in a week we already have done. I can say even though I know there will be many hurdles it feels like the calmest/happiest we have been in awhile. There has been twice this week when things have happen that in the past would of been disasters but both of us approached it right and didn't let it go down that path. I have to say that alone I am so proud of!!!

We started on the marriage builders site and then are going to consider therapy. We are reconnecting as a couple we have always been deeply connected sexually but we are reconnecting emotionally and it feels amazing. 

I honestly don't think I would be on this path if it wasn't for many of you on this site *Affaircare I am being serious I think you helped me get on the path of saving my marriage!!!!* I have followed the steps you gave me and I am seeing huge results!!! H is responding and when I finally REALIZED I had to take control the tables turned. Also the love kindlers were huge and I am going to get teary eyed but even though it has only been a week H is seems to be doing them too and I did not expect him to do them at 1st but he seems to realize HOW important they are. 

Now don't get me wrong I know that we have hard work ahead of us.....BUT I feel at peace that I know it is NOT just me but US. We have talked in extent with what has to be done and we don't want to go there ever again and that we will have to work on it to not happen again. I think sometimes you have to hit rock bottom before you can come back to the surface. I wish we never had to but we did and we both agree we just have to grow from it. I wish I could of found this site and used the knowledge I have now but I didn't but I do now:smthumbup:

I know it will be a journey with many twist and turns but I am looking forward to it and as he said I am glad we are going to be taking it together 

Thank you all I am serious I could NOT of gotten where I am with out many of you!! I can say I am happy that my marriage is back on the track to becoming strong again but even more so I feel like I have learned so much about myself and THAT will help so much. Thank you


----------



## cmf (May 21, 2010)

So glad you posted! I was hoping to hear how things were going for you. I'm sure your update will inspire many, it certainly gives me hope to hear it! Affaircare and Tanelornpete have helped me so much too, their advice has always proven true for me. Please keep letting us know how things are going and what you are finding helpful while you work things out. I'm very happy for you


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

cmf I have been thinking about you A LOT. This last week I have not been online much I just have been getting back into the swings of things. I am NOT planning on leaving this site....it just have done too much for me. I really meant that I wish I would of found it before and I don't want to lose the info either. 

cmf your strength inspires me and I am not just saying that. I think you are amazing and so strong. Your children are lucky to have you and I really feel you have a bright future


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

It is great to see a Happy story here, I wish you two all the best and will be praying for full restoration of your marriage.
May it be happier than ever!


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Thanks  I wish the best for everyone on here and even more so in this section. I am glad there is such a supportive place for people.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Praise God! I will pray that your marriage restoration will continue. I am very happy for you =) 

Keep us posted.


----------

